# RPGObjects: Free Modern d20 Core Kit and Free Character Generator



## PosterBoy (Aug 27, 2008)

While we are spending a lot of time focusing on our new system, Modern20, we are still have a huge catalog of great d20 Modern supplements.

To help support that catalog, we have two important announcements.

The Modern d20 Core Kit!
http://www.rpgobjects.com/index.php?c=product&o[p_id]=391
With D&D 4th Edition now out and the d20 Modern RPG harder to find, we've put together this new alternative core kit for our classic Modern d20 games. It's the same classic modern d20 rules with a few extras and it's FREE!

Free Modern Character Generator!
http://www.rpgobjects.com/modgen/index.php?page=generator
We are making our popular Modern Character Generator FREE now. The new FREE version is ad supported. You can still purchase a premium version that has no ads and 25 character slots to save your NPCs.

We also created a new Modern d20 homepage. Modern d20 Gamers enjoy!
http://www.rpgobjects.com/index.php?c=md20


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome +10, Chris.


----------



## tadk (Aug 30, 2008)

Grabbing these  right now and registering on your site as well.


----------



## Greg K (Aug 30, 2008)

Chris,
I cannot seem to download it.  I click checkout and then get sent to  a screen that reads "I'm ready to download", has a button to add downloads, and shows both an order number (#1110) and the product itself.


----------



## tadk (Aug 30, 2008)

Grabbing these  right now and registering on your site as well.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm downloading it right now. Thanks for offering this.


----------



## PosterBoy (Aug 31, 2008)

Greg K said:


> Chris,
> I cannot seem to download it.  I click checkout and then get sent to  a screen that reads "I'm ready to download", has a button to add downloads, and shows both an order number (#1110) and the product itself.




Did you get it to work greg?  you should just click that button and it will add it to your "my books" page.


----------



## Greg K (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally got it by switching browsers.


----------



## PosterBoy (Aug 31, 2008)

Greg K said:


> Finally got it by switching browsers.




what browser wasn't working for you?


----------



## Greg K (Aug 31, 2008)

PosterBoy said:


> what browser wasn't working for you?




The Yahoo Browser which is a shell for Explorer. It kept giving me an error message (If I recall correctly, it was a runtime error).  I usually use the browser, because it has automatic virus protection.  However, Explorer which did work when I came back from work,  wasn't loading the page (or was just extremely slow) either at the time I posted my message.


----------

